# Rats in Birmingham, AL



## ratatatat1 (Aug 15, 2013)

**NOT SELLING AS FEEDERS**
Have you ever owned a rat? Beginning with rats? Rats are very lovely, amazing furry pets, and they are sure to bring you joy and happiness. 

Why Rats? Rats are actually becoming exceedingly popular in the pet trade. They are fun and sweet. These are not "New York Rats that eat sewage." They are pets. They eat Pet Store food, drink out of a water bottle, and have their personal cage!

I am having to give up my rats as my landlord does not approve of "such animals." I tried to prove her wrong, but what she says goes. I have given them such good attention. They can be a little skittish, but will warm up to you (I should know lol). I have spent over $100 at the vets for checkups/sicknesses. The cage was $275 at PetSmart and all the toys were about $150. Anyways, here's a bit about my trio:

I have 3 male rats. All are 1+ years old. They are all sweet, and only 1 (Brutus) has bit me (he mistakenly thought my finger was a carrot). Here is there history:

- Brutus: Brutus was another PetSmart rat that lived in the tiny aquarium, ALL ALONE. Anyone considering rats should no they do NOT live unsocialized. This can lea to depression, and even death. I bought him and he is a HUGE rat! He is also loveable, and will sit and watch T.V. with you, although on occasions. He is the "patriarch" and the most dominate. He is the first to feed and get veggies/fruits. Brutus is the biggest rat, and also a dumbo rat, meaning he has the biggest ears. He is all white with brown on his nose and tail (he is considered Siamese).
-Gizmo: Gizmo is everyone's favorite! He is out going and beautiful. He is a red-eyed Fawn. He is the smallest, yet the second oldest. When I first got him, he had an URI (look it up). He had to be quarantined for 12 days and took vet-prescribed medication. He got better and became my second rat!
-Oxnard: Oxnard came from Ed's Pet World. He is very special and unique. He is a Rex Rat, meaning his father was normal and his mother was hairless. He was in a 50 gallon tank with his brothers and sisters (he had two sisters, both hairless. His brothers, 4 of them, were also rex rats. They all looked alike). He is the second largest, and sadly the skittish one. He is very submissive and likes to hide. He is my favorite little guy. He does have one problem, in that he has a scar on his left eye. It can get a little bleedy, but he is a tough guy!

They come together, with a Critter Nation 162 cage (the largest rat cage). They will also come with:
* (1) Green Hammock
*(1) Water Bottle
*(1) Food Bowl (attached to cage)
*(1) Blue Pigloo (another hideout)
*(1) thing of Food.
*(1) Wooden Latter (might need a replacement)
*(1) Knit Knob Knabbler. 
*(1) Bird (plastic) chain toy
*(3) Lava Ledges
Colors are blue, purple, green, and yellow.

OVERALL PRICE: $220 OBO

Contact Chris at: 205-835-1626(texts are preffered)
I can send you pictures and tell you more about them. I hope you can give these rats enough time that I *use* to be able to!
Thanks
-Chris
http://bham.craigslist.org/for/3950721839.html


----------

